# Bus Make A GoodTail Gator



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Look at this picture of gator.






This bus has a frontend that could be made to look like a gators head. We live in the area of the Florida Gators UF. They like tailgating parties down here for the college games.

Wonder if we find out what that little noise is we could take it to a game and sell it?
We have pretty much rebuilt it over the past 7 years now. Not to speak of the inside is 'finally' finished.

What do yall think?


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Kat, that link took me to real alligator pictures.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Dixie said:


> Kat, that link took me to real alligator pictures.


LOL, I know but I only know how to use youtube, can't paste pictures yet.

Looking at our bus I can see a great outline of a gator image. It has the eyes on top and the snout in front.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Something like this?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sounds like a good idea to me. I would get some paint maybe and start a gator outline so people get the idea and let them finish how they want.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> Something like this?


LOL, yes that's it. :2thumb: Actually it would be a little bit better paint job and more detail. Hubby had some nice paint jobs in a couple magazines back in the day when he was doing refinishing work. Of course the art work or stenciling may be where the challenge comes in.:dunno:



camo2460 said:


> Sounds like a good idea to me. I would get some paint maybe and start a gator outline so people get the idea and let them finish how they want.


This is what I was thinking too, enquiring minds think alike. :wave:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Our bus is 24ft. and has a snout nose front end. It also has new paint on it and looks really good. Too bad I can't put up a picture.

Plus the inside is medium blue and kinda orange but more on the pink side once it dried. But anyone attending a tailgater wouldn't notice anyway. I was trying to do the inside in gator colors to resell a couple years ago. Then decided to keep it' again'. 

I think my son put up pictures here last year of the bus for me. They were interior pictures.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Go to 5min.s 13seconds into video if it doesn't come up otherwise and this is what ours looks like,only it no longer yellow.


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

Evening folks,

Whats a tailgater?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

eddy_dvyvan said:


> Evening folks,
> 
> Whats a tailgater?


Its a vehicle they use at games to party in. They cook out and spend the evening in them in the parking lots.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I thought it was spelled GAYTOR?


----------

